# 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Won’t be Released (?)



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Comments? Thoughts?

Obviously English is not the primary language of the author, and the pictures are not of a US Cruze, but the article specifically mentions the US. I think this article is unsubstantiated and speculative. What do y'all think?

2017 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Won’t Be Released | 2016 - 2017 Chevrolet Car Reviews


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

100% pure garbage speculation. Even in the article the author contradicts himself.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just have to wait and see. When GM announced last Summer there would be a 2017 Diesel was prior to the VW Emission Issues. I for one hope they make a Diesel. Seems like an opportunity if they would market the car properly.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I completely agree. The author says that there will be a 2016 Diesel Cruze but not a 2017 Diesel Cruze. That makes no sense whatsoever...

While I could see the possibility of GM changing its corporate mind and not producing a 2017 Diesel Cruze as they have announced, but with the Diesel Colorado coming out it does not seem as though the General is ready to give up on diesel fuel engines just yet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can't access the article here, but I'm going to go ahead and assume that is all BS.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Mark Russ has publicly reaffirmed GM's commitment to diesel powertrains multiple times.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's interesting how this crap makes it online and is presented as a professional article and as news.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> It's interesting how this crap makes it online and is presented as a professional article and as news.


Just remember:



Abraham Lincoln said:


> Everything on the Internet is true.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is not the first time I have seen one of these poorly written articles, I call complete BS. Its like the author read 2/3 of another article about the cruze and wrote "facts" based on the little info he actually had, then added a language barrier to boot.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Typical of clickbait sites, if I were to guess its appearance.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Here is an article that the Cruze Hatch may not be available in a Diesel

2017 Chevy Cruze Hatch Diesel May Not Happen | GM Authority


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> Here is an article that the Cruze Hatch may not be available in a Diesel
> 
> 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatch Diesel May Not Happen | GM Authority


I bet this is the source of the other idiot's misinformation.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

IndyDiesel said:


> Here is an article that the Cruze Hatch may not be available in a Diesel
> 
> 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatch Diesel May Not Happen | GM Authority



The cruze hatch will be built in Mexico, since the diesel model has been and probably will continue to be low production model it would make sense to only have them built at one location. This could change though if demand is high enough. 

I'm impressed with the all new cruze 1.4T auto power and MPG numbers, but I'm most interested in the new diesel.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> It's interesting how this crap makes it online and is presented as a professional article and as news.


It's called "publish or perish". While usually heard in the context of university professors, it's most true with professional writers. If he/she doesn't write, he/she doesn't get paid. And publications will accept opinion and scuttlebutt.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> It's called "publish or perish". While usually heard in the context of university professors, it's most true with professional writers. If he/she doesn't write, he/she doesn't get paid. And publications will accept opinion and scuttlebutt.


Not reputable publications!!!

I would not accept that story for Ultimate Diesel Builder's Guide (I am the Editor) without confirmation from GM/Chevy. AND I would not print it with all of those grammatical errors!!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprise if it was computer written.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if it was computer written.


Yep. Written by a bot. 

And as everyone already knows the diesel is a go for '17.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

it would be nice if they release it early like they did with my car. I bought my '14 in May of '13. They could capitalize on the VW fiasco.


----------

